# Your Ultimate Potato



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

Is your favorite baked, scalloped, fried or ...?

My favorite is baked on the grill, with lots of butter, a bit of sour cream and horseradish mixed, chives and cheddar or freshly grated parmesan cheese.

How about you?


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2005)

Can't really say i have just one favorite, as I never met a potato I didn't like!


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2005)

Best way I can think of is having cubed potato cook slowly in a thick curry until they are soft as anything and have soaked up all the flavours...mmmmmm.


----------



## middie (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmm that's a toughie. i have to say mashed with salt pepper butter and garlic.
baked with a ton of butter garlic and sour cream would be a very close second.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2005)

French Fries.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 8, 2005)

My favorite is french fries that are nice and crispy on the outside and wonderfully tender on the inside.   Sigh haven't had a french fry in over a year.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 8, 2005)

I also love potatoes pretty much any way except baked.  If push comes to shove, I guess I'd have to say hash browns are maybe my favorite...but I love 'em mashed and as french fries, too.  And I can't forget scalloped potatoes!

Once I drop about another 20 lbs, I might have to make potato cakes.  Basically I grate raw potatoes and place them on a clean towel.  Then I roll 'em up and wring out all the water.  I pour them into a mixing bowl along with an egg yolk, seasoning with salt, pepper and garlic.  Then I stir in some minced onion and form into balls a wee bit bigger than a golf ball.  Lastly, I flatten them into thick patties and fry in about 1/4 " of oil til they're nice and brown.

Mmmm...I'm getting hungry!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2005)

I have two top favorites.. cubed and fried in oil with lots of garlic, salt and onions. Right before they are done I add butter and fry until they are toasty brown all over.

And Baked... I mirco wave for two or three minutes and then rub melted butter all over and sprinkle with salt.  Then bake until the skins are hard and the insides are nice and soft.  Cut in half and top with butter, salt and lots of just cooked bacon bits with the fat removed.   OH YUMMY!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2005)

steak fries with salt and malt vinegar; boiled baby redskins with thyme butter; baked idaho's with lawry's seasoned salt; or baked with sour cream, chives, and frizzled onions; yukon gold's mashed with roasted garlic and baby peas (folded in); or yukon gold's mashed with lobster legmeat and a little of the water the lobster was boiled in; idaho's quartered and tossed with s&p, evoo, sage, and rosemary, then roasted; oops, gotta run. will finish later. so many spuds, so little time...


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> My favorite is french fries that are nice and crispy on the outside and wonderfully tender on the inside. Sigh haven't had a french fry in over a year.


 
Me too Icy!!
I don't make them on my own, I can't get them right. Last night, we ate hamburgers, which I did realy good on until I made the stupid Orieda extra crispy fries. Well, that shot my good run all to heck. Oh but they were soooo goooood!! 
Tonight, I'm eating baked chicken breast and a salad to make up for it.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

I can't think of a way to cook a potato that I don't like!  Must be from the Irish side of the family.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 8, 2005)

Mashed with any toppings, twice-baked, baked, or fried crispy.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

We even have bbq potatoes.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

Rainee, what is on that? That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

Rainee, that's my grandma's corelle dish pattern!

Those taters look mighty tasty!


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

BBQ, sour cream bbq sauce.


Those plates were Brian's grandmother's also.  They came with the house.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 9, 2005)

All of the above. Another favorite is  to bake potatoes until just done, then let them cool until you can handle them. Cut them into quarters or eighths and fry them in half evoo and butter until they are crispy and brown on the outside. They are wonderful.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

my favorite is boiled purple potatoes sliced up, skin-on, with a spoonful of sour cream and sliced scallions or chives and some seasalt and fresh-cracked black pepper.


----------



## Constance (Jun 9, 2005)

I love potatoes every way, but mashed potatoes are my all-time favorite! My Grandma White used to mash them with a wooden mallet.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> All of the above. Another favorite is to bake potatoes until just done, then let them cool until you can handle them. Cut them into quarters or eighths and fry them in half evoo and butter until they are crispy and brown on the outside. They are wonderful.




Oh gooodnesssss!   I'd better not try these.  I'm sure
to love them way too much.   Wonderful!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

I love potatoes anyway they are put in front of me! One of my favorite things is to take the whole baby potatoes(I use the canned ones, but fresh can be used if they are boiled first) dry them very well then coat in flour first, then an egg wash , then a mixture of cornmeal, flour, & assorted spices & deep fry them until they are golden brown & crispy.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2005)

Such a good idea!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jun 9, 2005)

nething fried is good

i like fried and herbed


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 10, 2005)

Crewsk
That sounds grrrrreat.


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by lyndalou
"All of the above. Another favorite is to bake potatoes until just done, then let them cool until you can handle them. Cut them into quarters or eighths and fry them in half evoo and butter until they are crispy and brown on the outside. They are wonderful."

That's what we do with leftover baked potatoes. I usually throw in a couple extra ones so we'll have enough for the next day! They are yummy! 
Another thing I do with leftover baked potatoes is spread the wedges on a foil covered baking sheet, sprinkle with S&P or a little Cajun seasoning and lots of shredded cheddar cheese (bacon bits are good too) and bake till potatoes are warm and cheese is melted, then turn on the broiler and crisp them up. Beats the heck out of potato skins!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 10, 2005)

My favorite recipe to make with potatoes is Mexican Spuds.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2754

Hashbrowns sprinkled with black pepper and garlic salt and served with jalapeno ketchup are one of my favorite ways to have potatoes.


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, I always wonder when people ask me my favorite -- be it food, books, people, color -- in fact, I can never narrow it down, I love so much. I guess a perfect french fry (I mean perfect)? Or hash browns as made at our local breakfast place? Or Jacques Pepin's great potato casserole? Scalloped? Au Gratin? Home fries? Oh, dear, when it comes to food, there isn't such a thing as favorite, there's just the last best thing I ate, and the wonderful memories of food I ate in years past.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

My favorite 'tater is the one I'm eating - as long as it's not burned!  

Too many ways to fix a 'tater to try to narrow it down to just "one way" for a favorite.


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 31, 2005)

it is easier for to tell you how I don't like them, French fried...any other way is fine for me including raw.  I do love raw fries though...yummy!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2005)

I love new potatoes (preferably jersey royals) - just washed, not skinned.  Put into a roasting pan, add a huge handful of fresh rosemary and drizzle a little olive oil. Toss the rosemary potatoes in the olive oil (just enough to coat, not to 'pool' at the bottom of the roasting pan - and then roast in a hot oven until done.....   When done, sprinkle with Maldon sea salt and serve with - salmon fillets, chicken, steak etc...

Another favourite ways is chappit tatties - boil maincrop potatoes until done, mash with lots of butter, a little double cream and lots and lots of ground pepper.

Rumbledethumps - the above with the addition of boiled swede turnip (rutabaga) and a little cheese

Tattie scones - potato scones - a necessary component of a real Scots 'fried breakfast'...

I love tatties!


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2005)

Ishbel, will you post the recipe for tattie scones? I'm intrigued!


----------



## velochic (Jul 31, 2005)

Roasted rosemary potatoes. First I crisp themon the stove in olive oil with shallots, garlic and a bit of finely diced mushroom, then bake them off with rosemary, salt and pepper. Heavenly!


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I over-looked it, but I don't think anyone has mentioned twice baked potatoes. They are a Christmas and Thanksgiving treat for us. 
We make them by scooping out baked potatoes, mashing and mixing with butter, sour cream, chives, S&P, then stuff the shells and top with good cheddar cheese and a dusting of paprika. Cover with foil and bake at 350 until hot, then uncover and bake a little longer to crisp the top.
Sometimes I sprinkle a few bacon bits on with the cheese.

I love love twice baked sweet potatoes, too. I use butter in them, then top with some diced apples or drained, crushed pineapple and a sprinkle of cinnamon.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 31, 2005)

I really really like crispy hash brown potatoes. But then I also like a good baked potato, creamy mashed, french fried, roasted wedges, etc., etc....

BC


----------

